# Mango peel and guavas



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Any reason not to feed it to the goats? They enjoy the leaves of our mango tree and the fruit (yeah I peeled it for them!) but can they have the peel?

The pit, I let them chew off the "meat" and then I gave the rest to my macaws to play with, they love mango pits.

Also, I've been giving them small amounts of guavas. I'm going to turn them loose in the guava orchard soon and want to make sure that they won't get sick from not having eaten guava before and then eating too much.

They really are starting to like them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't see why not. Especially since you are slowly introducing it to them.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

My parent's goats LOVE guavas. They have pineapple guavas, the goats think you are always supposed to bring some with you. They also love the leaves.


----------

